# Chain - To practice



## Perry (19 Jul 2008)

I am looking for a bike chain to practice changing links on.

I don't mind the condition or length.

Obviously, I'd pay for postage.

Perry


----------



## Tharg2007 (20 Jul 2008)

im sure I have something somewhere, ill take a look tomorrow.


----------



## Tharg2007 (20 Jul 2008)

although have you tried your local bike shop, they will have a shoot bin, im sure they will let you have as much as you want


----------

